# Need a larger font size for resort review pages!



## philemer (Dec 5, 2005)

http://www.tug2.com/RnR/RatingsAndReviews.aspx?ResortGUID=3e4a6c9d-e3bc-4fcb-969a-365f2ca567cc 

I was looking at the resort reviews above and could hardly read them. My vision is pretty good too.  Any chance of increasing the font size? It looks like about a  size "6".

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Keitht (Dec 5, 2005)

Phil,

If you hold down the Ctrl key and roll the wheel on the mouse you can increase or decrease the font size.  Alternatively go to the View Menu, Text Size to do the same thing.


----------



## philemer (Dec 5, 2005)

Keith,
Thanks for the hints. I have a laptop & no mouse but the 'View', 'Text Size' fix does work. Why is the above page the only one I had a problem with? Was that page originally set up that way (small font)? Bill, do you know? All the other review page s worked fine.

Phil


----------



## Dave M (Dec 5, 2005)

philemer said:
			
		

> Keith,
> Bill, do you know?


If you are referring to TUG's owner, he generally doesn't read the BBS threads.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 6, 2005)

philemer said:
			
		

> Why is the above page the only one I had a problem with? Was that page originally set up that way (small font)? All the other review page s worked fine.
> 
> Phil



All the reviews on the new database are using a smaller font, possibly because of the amount of information supplied on screen in comparison with the old system.

I was responsible for transferring the old reviews to the new system and actually never noticed at the time.


----------



## philemer (Dec 6, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> If you are referring to TUG's owner, he generally doesn't read the BBS threads.



No, I was referring to Bill Hall who does the reviews. I thought he might be able to increase the font size.

Thanks for the info Roger. I'm surprised they switched to a smaller font size. 

Phil


----------

